

Tell HN:Full Stack Engineer looking for an internship in USA - tharshan09

Hi HN, I&#x27;m soon to be graduating with a degree in Computer Systems Engineering from the UK.
After a recent exposure to the startup world, I feel I would greatly enjoy working in a fast, exciting tech start up in the USA.<p>I am passionate about software, with a keen interest in the web. I have various side projects that showcase my skills - please see my CV for details.<p>Check out my details here:<p>Resume - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;tharshancv<p>Twitter - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;viperfx<p>Github - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;viperfx<p>email - tharshan09@gmail.com<p>If you, or you know someone that is looking for an intern this year, please get in touch with me at tharshan09@gmail.com<p>I&#x27;m available for work as soon as I graduate (July 2014).<p>Anyone who has gone through this process before, I would love to hear any advice on the matter of finding internships and the entire process?<p>Thanks!
======
tharshan09
Links:

Resume - [http://bit.ly/tharshancv](http://bit.ly/tharshancv)

Twitter - [http://twitter.com/viperfx](http://twitter.com/viperfx)

Github - [http://github.com/viperfx](http://github.com/viperfx)

email - tharshan09@gmail.com

------
ceeK
A shame, you missed the application window for the Silicon Valley Internship
Programme
([http://www.siliconvalleyinternship.com](http://www.siliconvalleyinternship.com)).
It's programme especially built to send UK tech grads to Silicon Valley
startups. Maybe apply next year?

